# Catalina 36 vs Hunter Vision 36



## BJSoCal (Jun 21, 2010)

So I looked at two boats today from the same broker, Catalina MKII 36 and a Hunter Vision 36. The Hunter has a free standing mass, and the broker was telling me that the Catalina sails better and is more structurally sound because of the extra support built into the boat. I like the Hunter more for the cabin and other items, is the Catalina really built much better than the Hunter?


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

I think most people will say that Catalina is a notch above Hunter in quality.


----------



## Passat (Oct 2, 2011)

I vote for Hunter-my favorite one!!!


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

chuck53 said:


> I think most people will say that Catalina is a notch above Hunter in quality.


Plus one...

The Hunter will be better as a second home and the Catalina better as a sail boat.

L


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

Pizza!


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

BJSoCal said:


> So I looked at two boats today from the same broker, Catalina MKII 36 and a Hunter Vision 36. The Hunter has a free standing mass, and the broker was telling me that the Catalina sails better and is more structurally sound because of the extra support built into the boat. I like the Hunter more for the cabin and other items, is the Catalina really built much better than the Hunter?


I'm not familiar with the Hunter Vision. However, I did own a Catalina 36 named Vision. 

I think the Catalina 36 is an excellent boat. It is a real pleasure to sail. The C36 was one of the most successful production keel boats ever produced. I don't recall for certain, but I think they built about 3600 of them before the design was discontinued. The C36 Association is hugely active with very knowledgeable and helpful owners. I'm very biased as I really love that design but if the boat has been maintain properly, it would be a great boat to own.

Dave


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Are the Hunter Visions the ones with the phone pole for a mast and no (as is zero) stays?

If so, they're not a boat I would suggest. I've heard they sail well but I think your market when it comes to resale will be much narrower since stays are a feature of 99.9% of boats in that size range. You'll have to find someone with a "Vision" to sell it.

There are other Hunters that would compare more favorably with a C36 like the Legends.


----------



## BJSoCal (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes, no stays.

I'm just curious why the Hunter isn't a good "sail boat"? I really love the cabin layout over the Catalina.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

> I'm just curious why the Hunter isn't a good "sail boat"? I really love the cabin layout over the Catalina.


I think that most people feel that the Catalina has more of a sailboat feel and that Hunter targets the accommodations, interior and exterior. They both sell a LOT of boats, it comes down to what the buyer wants. The only pause for concern that I would have is the stay-less mast. It's certainly not a new concept but I like metal holding up my mast. One problem with any stay-less mast will be a performance loss due to flexing of the rig. It can be done with small boats, but with the exponentially (or nearly so) higher loads on a larger boat, the flex will change sail shape. Maybe a sailmaker can accommodate that, I'm not sure. Flexing is not inherently bad - many structures from bridges to buildings are designed to do so, but when attempting to maintain an airfoil, the situation is complicated.

I used to work boat shows for a Catalina dealer. It constantly amazed me that people would board a boat and immediately dive below to look around, forgetting that they spend most of their time on deck when underway. That may explain why Hunter seems to target the interior. Sell them on the interior when they first board and you sell the boat?


----------



## Passat (Oct 2, 2011)

Take into consideration: if you're going to cruise 98% you liveaboard and 2% sail. Cabin layout and comfort also most important things your spouse need. You deside what your priorities. For that reason I'm all Hunter, currenly looking for 376.


----------



## BJSoCal (Jun 21, 2010)

That's my current delima, we want to sail, but live on it at the same time.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Passat said:


> Take into consideration: if you're going to cruise 98% you liveaboard and 2% sail. Cabin layout and comfort also most important things your spouse need. You deside what your priorities. For that reason I'm all Hunter, currenly looking for 376.


I think Hunter just found its next salesman or social marketing department employee...

:laugher


----------



## Passat (Oct 2, 2011)

What can I say... my wife, daughters, friends heard from me same thing many times, maybe it's sound annoying but I love 376 and can't wait to get one.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

BJSoCal said:


> Yes, no stays.
> 
> I'm just curious why the Hunter isn't a good "sail boat"? I really love the cabin layout over the Catalina.


If that was for me, I don't think I quite said Hunter's aren't good sailboats, just that the Visions are not among the boats I would consider.

Stayless rigs are not common and many experienced sailors would be skittish of buying one which limits your market when its time to move up/down/out.

We used to be in a marina adjacent to one of the largest Hunter dealers on the Chesapeake and there were probably 5 Hunters for every other brand of boat in our marina, many owned by folks that had moved up from smaller Hunters, and I don't remember there being a Vision boat in the bunch. Point is, Visions are rare even where there are high concentrations of Hunters. If you like Hunter's then buy one, but I still argue you'd be doing yourself a favor to buy one of their more popular/common models.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

A Catalina 36 is one of the most livable boats out there for its size... and it would sail circles (literally) around a Vision 36 any day of the week.

As a SAILBOAT there's no contest.... as a liveaboard I'm not at all sure I'd give the nod to the Hunter either.

And Passat.... the 376 is a totally different beast than the Vision series, but for my money the Legend series (33.5,35.5,37.5) are much better boats.


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

Faster said:


> A Catalina 36 is one of the most livable boats out there for its size... and it would sail circles (literally) around a Vision 36 any day of the week.
> 
> As a SAILBOAT there's no contest.... as a liveaboard I'm not at all sure I'd give the nod to the Hunter either.


I totally concur. I've had 2 Cat 36s. Lived aboard the first, still have the second. Great boat for a couple, palatial for a single. Lead keel, sails well and some fool even circumnavigated in one. :laugher

Mike


----------



## mohave_steve (Nov 12, 2011)

MikeinLA said:


> I totally concur. I've had 2 Cat 36s. Lived aboard the first, still have the second. Great boat for a couple, palatial for a single. Lead keel, sails well and some fool even circumnavigated in one. :laugher
> 
> Mike


I have been looking about to figure out our likes & dislikes in a potential liveaboard. I hadn't looked at the Catalina's until I came across this thread. I think I am going to take a look at a couple for sale over in Seattle. From the pictures I have seen online they look like a comfortable & efficient layout for a 36.

BUT.....

If the urge struck me to cross oceans, and maybe even consider circumnavigation, is the Catalina a poor choice?


----------



## rugosa (Aug 30, 2011)

Ford vs Chevy?


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

rugosa said:


> Ford vs Chevy?


I disagree. More like Ford Vs. Honda. Don't think Honda is the better car? Put 150,000 miles on similar Fords and Hondas...advertise both in classified media and see what happens. I guarantee you will have 5 times more calls on the Honda and it will sell quicker for a higher price.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

mohave_steve said:


> I have been looking about to figure out our likes & dislikes in a potential liveaboard. I hadn't looked at the Catalina's until I came across this thread. I think I am going to take a look at a couple for sale over in Seattle. From the pictures I have seen online they look like a comfortable & efficient layout for a 36.
> 
> BUT.....
> 
> If the urge struck me to cross oceans, and maybe even consider circumnavigation, is the Catalina a poor choice?


If you look at the Cat 36, also look at the Cat 34 as well. Interior space isn't that much different and it has a completely different layout that suits some people better than the 36.

Circumnavigating with a Catalina? It's a nice boat but isn't built for bluewater sailing. Not to say a properly re-fitted Catalina can't do it, but if you want to do bluewater sailing, get a boat that was designed from the keel up for that purpose.


----------



## rugosa (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm sure you got the idea, and your comparison makes total sense. I'm entirely committed to VW #9, can't beat their diesel, and of course my wife sells them too.

Your right on about blue watering Catalina or Hunter. Pretty in the showroom, comfy interiors for mass market, but for serious distance cruising . . . go serious.


----------



## creedence623 (Mar 8, 2006)

I've got to side with the Catalina camp. Full disclosure, I've got a C36, but I considered trading it in for a new Hunter 36 a couple years ago. I didn't end up doing it, but I did learn a lot about Hunter's build process/quality. I think production yacht quality these days is a lot like the automotive industry. Modern production techniques have taken a lot of the variables in quality out of the picture, and for the most part there aren't any huge differences between the two which is why the C36 v H36 debate continues unabated (kind of like the "best anchor" debate).

Having said that, I'm personally not a fan of cored hulls, I like stays holding up my rig, even if Hunter's B&R rig is perfectly capable of withstanding worse conditions than we are likely to encounter ( http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...ted/78009-somebody-got-caught-outside-19.html ), and I am not a fan of veneered bulkheads (what happens if you scratch one? You can't sand it out).

I do think Catalina's stand up to wear and tear over years of use better than Hunters. Consider my super-accurate, scientifically derived stats from Yachtworld:

1991-1993 Catalina 36 average list price $66,500
1991-1993 Hunter 36 average list price $59,000

At the end of the day, it's personal preference. Back in my Army days, there were a lot of similar debates in flight school over which airframe was better. Like this debate, there was never a consensus, and it was always a pretty polarizing discussion; but when it was all said and done I had never met an aviator who disliked the airframe they were eventually given.

Go with what feels right, and get out on the water. Most importantly let us know what you decide (extra points for pics).


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

mohave_steve said:


> I have been looking about to figure out our likes & dislikes in a potential liveaboard. I hadn't looked at the Catalina's until I came across this thread. I think I am going to take a look at a couple for sale over in Seattle. From the pictures I have seen online they look like a comfortable & efficient layout for a 36.


Steve - Be sure look at the MK I (pre 1992) as well as the newer MK IIs. In my opinion, the MK I is MUCH more functional as a liveaboard. You will find that you use the aft cabin for clothing and other storage. The aft cabin is far more accessible on the MK I and there is no waste of space with the bulkhead and door. In addition, the proper dedicated nav station on the MK I is probably the best I know of under 42 feet or so and it is a great computer desk for liveaboards. I can (and do) sit comfortably for hours typing reports for work. Just a few tips I thought I'd throw in.

Mike


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

rugosa said:


> I'm sure you got the idea, and your comparison makes total sense. I'm entirely committed to VW #9, can't beat their diesel, and of course my wife sells them too.
> 
> Your right on about blue watering Catalina or Hunter. Pretty in the showroom, comfy interiors for mass market, but for serious distance cruising . . . go serious.


For an Atlantic or Pacific crossing a Catalina isn't the boat to pick, but you can achieve my definiton of "Serious distance cruising" with one going coastwise.

There was at least one C34 that did Norfolk-Tortola in last years Carib 1500 as but one example. For me that's serious distance. A well found C36 is quite capable of cruising the East/West Coasts and beyond.


----------



## Loris Johnson (Feb 23, 2016)

I owned a Hunter Vision 36. It was one of the most amazing boats I have owned ranging from 26 to 46 feet. While it had a better cabin than the Catalina 36. it had a better cockpit as well. Yes, it didn't go to weather as well as a Catalina 36. However it would run away from the Catalina on a reach. I prefer reaching to beating. It had the largest head and shower I have had on any boat. I would have never sold it had I not moved up to a 46. 

If you are planning on doing cruising vs. racing, I would strongly consider the Hunter. By the way I have single handed it in a number of small craft advisories and gails and was always impressed at how well it handled the weather in comfort and control.


----------

